# MTD & Toro



## snowflitesly

So I own a 1979 MTD snowflite 5-24 (model 319-600-500 ) got it free in the winter 2014-2015. Its a very clean machine.


In 2015, I did pretty much all the tightening on all the moving components on auger and transmission, bearing, bushings, shafts, sprockets and pins. It runs smooth and engine is still strong, new oil every year, yearly rust proofing on body and always stored in heated garage. I used it for 2 winters now, flawless pull starts, even in the coldest of times.


Chassis is heavy gauge sheet metal (a mix of 1/8'' and 3/32''), a very strong built machine. Its also a simple machine using simple mechanics for transmission and auger. Fast and easy splitting the tractor and auger, can be detached and re-attached in minutes. So easy to work on because if its simplicity. More importantly, parts are dirt cheap. 


I've put this machine to the test. Eating through EOD banks of about 2.5' to 3' high and as thick using just shy of half bucket without overloading and throwing it nice and far. I stop in rare occasions, only if snow is really wet and heavy, I adjust and take 1/4 bucket. Speaking of which, it handles wet snow very good, gap between impeller and auger housing is average 1/4 inch all around. As for regular snow fall in driveway, full bucket of around 15'' of semi wet snow in 2nd gear at full throttle. Can't really ask for more. 


There is one feature of this MTD that has an advantage and disadvantage. It's the weight. Sure, its an overweight machine. But really good for keeping it's nose down when going through EOD bank. But on the other hand, don't run out of gas before hauling up the ramp onto the trailer, crap it's heavy!! It's weight also give you a workout when tackling some tricky snow removal.


It's a 5 hp, Tecumseh engine, still very potent, I'm lucky to be in my area, abundant heavy wet snow fall is not a regular occurrence, so a 5 hp is just fine. 


Original wheel are not very effective. Being narrow and not having aggressive threads, it needs chains to accomplish some sort of traction on winter ground. But chains on this type of MTD is fatal to the drive components, changing shear pins after shear pins all winter long. So a wheel upgrade with better thread is a must for traction and reliability.


----------------------------------------------------------


This year, I bought a 1986 Toro 8-24 (model 38080 ) for cheap, auger was not engaging properly. Needed a Belt and auger impeller bearing. Inspected the rest and it is in good working order. Pretty tight machine. I could tell that previous owner really took care of this machine. Even had the original bill of sale, $1500 CAD plus taxes in '86. 


When working on it, I found it not as easy to work on. When splitting the machine to work on the impeller bearing (or whatever), you need to be carful not to bend the chassis as it need to be perfect when realigning the auger and on the 4 studs coming out of tractor. Even then it's a pain to reallign those two together. Also, if disassembling the auger assembly, there's that self-adjusting scrapper bar with springs to complicate things for the outter auger shaft bushing assemblies. Otherwise it's pretty much same as any othe blower tractor of it's generation. Simple and functional. 


As for parts, readily available, but prices are twice the MTD's (this is belts, bearings and bushings). 


Chassis is a nice gauge built machine (1/16'' thick all around), but still light weight. Balance is great for operator, the machine does not feel heavy. Because it's so light and well balanced on it's wheels that when I did a good size bank with it, it wanted to climb up it, not go through it. Have not tried it on a complete driveway snow job yet (I maybe will not this year), so can't really tell how well is does it's job. Being lightweight, having a more balanced weight distribution on the wheels and also shorter than the MTD, sure makes this machine very versatile. 


The controls sure got me looking like a newbie operator. I'm used to the clamping down style engagement of auger and wheels on top of each handles. This machine has the operator having the to hold a safety switch on the right hand side handle, and use the left hand to engage the auger and operate the car style shifter on the console to control speed and direction of the wheels. This means operator is steering the machine with one hand during multiple short forward - backward motions. Operator needs to work his right arms a little harder. Especially when going backwards, operator needs to hold reverse lever in place when backing up and steering with right arm. When auger or wheels are engaged, letting go of the safety switch stalls the engine. I made the mistake of letting go to adjust the end angle of the shoot and stalled the engine while auger was engaged. Something to get used to, first disengage auger before letting go. 


The big plus of this 24 incher, its the Tecumseh 8hp engine. With this setup, it make this machine a monster, lots of power. Runs flawlessly, electric start (never use it), starts first or second pull. Strong like bull, or like a toro.


Stock wheels are big threaded, gripping is more than sufficient to tackle all conditions.

*EDIT: Just tried the Toro after this mid march snow storm. Big drifts of well packed snow and EOD of 2.5' high and wide. After about 10 mins into it, I got a hang of the controls. I must say, this machine is quite the performer. So nicely balanced, it's such a joy to work with. I got surprised when I leaned forward on it and I was actually pushing the machine through the snow while blowing it, not even having to engage the wheels, awesome!!!! And the EOD bank was fresh and the 8hp engine made the auger chew right through it. Not even wanting to climb it. So after this experience, I'm really tempted on keeping this one after all. *

------------------------------------------


summary:


I really like the MTD. I'm used to it. I repaired it to make it reliable. Easy and cheap to fix. I even have a spare one (minus engine) just like it if I ever need parts, and it too is nice and tight. 


But Now I have a Toro in the same condition but never tried it much besides just trying it out for the new parts installed, which were twice the price of the MTD's parts (same parts). Not sure I like the controls (definetly need to be accustomed to) and how' its built for repairs and all, a little more components than MTD's 24''. But in the end, It's a Toro.


Now, maybe this is not the section for this, but I would like your review if you were once an owner or repairman of one or both of these machines. 
　
----------------------------------------


Feedback needed:


So knowing all that is said here, if any of you were me, and you had to keep only one of these, which one of these two would you keep? I'm sorta asking to try selling me one of these machines, being once a owner or repairman of one of these machines, if you get what I mean.


thanks for your feedback.


pics of machines in question:


----------



## uberT

Is someone telling you that you can't keep both? They both look very decent.


I think I would keep the Toro if I could only keep one.


----------



## snowflitesly

Nah, don't need two, I would keep one 2 stage with my single stage 2 stroker, good enough.


Don,t get me wrong, I would keep both, but really don't need to


----------



## uberT

I guess I'd stick with the Toro...it's newer and looks like a nice machine.


----------



## RIT333

The MTD is missing a bolt in the Tranny Pan - get rid of it. LOL

Seems like, for you, it is a toss up. One's handles are quite a bit higher than the other. Which one fits you better ergonomically ?

I thought that I could detect that you were convinced that the MTD was the choice, but felt you "should:" be picking the Toro, for it's name. Sounded like the MTD does all you would ever ask of it, and it would be cheaper to maintain, so I would probably choose it.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

my old 826 toro had controls like your 824 toro but I couldn't get use to the controls seeing that I used the toro 521 for most jobs. like you I was stalling the machine by letting go of the safety switch. I kept the 826 long enough to find an 824 powershift. If I were in your position I would keep the toro though but only long enough to find another 8hp blower like the 824 powershift or ariens st 824. by the way your 824 isn't a light weight just well balanced


----------



## tpenfield

I would keep both machines, if possible. I have 2 machines and plan on keeping them both, because if I did get rid of one, for sure there would be a big snow storm and my one machine would have a mechanical issue of some kind.

Having that second machine can allow you to have a back-up machine.


----------



## YSHSfan

I'd keep the MTD, and consider looking for a "good deal" on an electric start 8HP engine to re-power it, this way you'll have an 8HP-24 MTD.


----------



## 524SWE

keep both! You can never have too many snowblowers!


----------



## RIT333

I'm surprised that no one recommended to keep them both, plus buy 7 more ! LOL


----------



## mrfixit

This year I bought my first blower so a newbie. I personally think one blower is enough. If it breaks not a big deal. Shovel it, neighbor blows it or pay for a plow job. More room in the garage and one less thing to maintain.

As to which one to keep I would keep the Toro for the bigger motor.


----------



## classiccat

+1 on both!

Snowflight for the light to modest snowfalls & the Toro for the deep / heavy stuff. That Toro will not bog down; the drum auger does a good job regulating how much the impeller gets fed.


----------



## RedYeti

I have the same machine. Just finish most of the work this month. Bending the frame is no joke. I did it twice. The bottom pan may not fit anymore. I'll put up pictures when the site lets me.


----------



## GregNL

Neither machine seems to be without its quirks. I wouldn't be able to deal with the odd way the controls work on that Toro so for that the MTD gets my vote, despite liking the look of the Toro better.

I'm not sure how attached you are to them or if you prefer the old style for many reasons but I'd probably sell both, clean house, and buy a new Toro.


----------



## cranman

The toro has better resale value so sell it....repower the old Mtd with a killer big ass Predator, and have at it! Or sell both and get a ST 8 24 Ariens.....my favorite!


----------



## snowflitesly

snowflitesly said:


> ...................
> *EDIT: Just tried the Toro after this mid march snow storm. Big drifts of well packed snow and EOD of 2.5' high and wide. After about 10 mins into it, I got a hang of the controls. I must say, this machine is quite the performer. So nicely balanced, it's such a joy to work with. I got surprised when I leaned forward on it and I was actually pushing the machine through the snow while blowing it, not even having to engage the wheels, awesome!!!! And the EOD bank was fresh and the 8hp engine made the auger chew right through it. Not even wanting to climb it. So after this experience, I'm really tempted on keeping this one after all. *
> 
> ................






So, I'd like to thank all of you who could give me some advise, really appreciate all the brain storming. I think I'm starting to really like the Toro after this last snow fall which made me use it in couple driveways I routinely do. The controls are almost second nature, lol. 


Thx again


----------



## RAYAR

For me, it would be the MTD. It's built rugged and strong, it's easy to fix and service. It's always good to have a back-up, especially a snowblower.


----------



## The Q

To the OP. Ya know as soon as you sell one the other is going to break. Keep both


----------



## Mike C.

I didn't even read the specifics of the post,all I saw was MTD vs. Toro and that's all I needed to see-keep the Toro.I don't care what model or how new the MTD is.The rattiest old Toro with a little work will be a far better blower than a new MTD will ever be.

I can hear all sphincters puckering up already because I'm bad-mouthing MTD,but the OP asked for opinions and I gave it.


----------



## drmerdp

YSHSfan said:


> I'd keep the MTD, and consider looking for a "good deal" on an electric start 8HP engine to re-power it, this way you'll have an 8HP-24 MTD.


I concur. I'm not a huge fan of that particular toro. If it was a powershift, I would say keep the toro.

Your MTD looks to be in good shape, plus it is a super sturdy machine with modern controls. All it needs is a bigger engine and some impeller seals.


----------



## snowflitesly

Mike C. said:


> I didn't even read the specifics of the post,all I saw was MTD vs. Toro and that's all I needed to see-keep the Toro.I don't care what model or how new the MTD is.The rattiest old Toro with a little work will be a far better blower than a new MTD will ever be.
> 
> I can hear all sphincters puckering up already because I'm bad-mouthing MTD,but the OP asked for opinions and I gave it.



Hey Mike, thx for the opinion, and 

But, as u mentioned, you did not carefully read my title or my post. 

Its WTD *&* Toro, not *vs* i don't want to start a machine war

And, I wanted some reviews on people who actually owned or worked on one or both these machines.

For that, I will totally ignore your post ( :sarcasm: ). lol

but yeah, I think I like the Toro even with those narley controls. All I needed was some practice, and maybe I'll find a spot in my over sized heated shed with a garage door for both of them, two is better than one, just like my wife keeps telling me, rofl.


----------



## Mike C.

snowflitesly said:


> ....
> 
> Its WTD *&* Toro, not *vs* i don't want to start a machine war
> 
> And, I wanted some reviews on people who actually owned or worked on one or both these machines.
> 
> For that, I will totally ignore your post ( :sarcasm: ). lol
> 
> .


I own a Toro(521) and maintained the same model you have for a motel owner in my area.Toros are rare around here,but I've worked on a few..

I've worked on tons of MTDs and PROBABLY one like you also own.I've worked on enough MTDs to know I don't like them.

So,I wasn't just talking out of my arse.

Feel free to ignore this post as well,:sarcasm:.LOL I won't lose any sleep over it.


----------



## snowflitesly

hehe, It's just your mentioned ''opinion'' and i like to be thorough, with sarcasm....... You don't have to like em all, but I do, and they all have their own way of being better in some way. I don't like my chips all in on one bet. I don't like this VS that. Too much opinions and facts are lost in the heat of passion for a certain make or in some cases arguments. Just like I like chevy and ford, but I don't like the all of neither, I'd go with a ford chassis with a 1999-2004 chev engine any day of the week, I even did it once. Seeing the faces on those ford lovers, priceless. It's cool Mike, viva la internet and misinterpretations !!!!! 

And I too will sleep like a baby, peacefully and guilt free

take care mate, have a nice summer!!!

I'm keeping the Toro, but I made a spot next to my MTD. They are now both my snow tackling artillery. Oh, and don't forget my Murray 4.5hp 2 stroke single stage, I love this litle guy, throws as far as the Toro, lmao!!!!

Buy for now!!!!


----------

